# I lost my Pigeon Jorgito



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I am finally able to talk about this, I went out on Saturday in the afternoon to feed my ferals in the back yard, and I took my Pigeon Jorgito with me, first he was in my shoulders and then after he went on top of a window, the whole flock was there, and while I was spreading the seeds on the floor, I heard that they all start flying very quick, even the little birds, it was in a second when I check my back my baby was not there anymore, I start calling him, he never fly that high, and always goes back to my shoulder or head, but this time didn't respond to his name, I start calling him and nothing the pigeons start flying around but they came back in about 5 minutes, I thought that was a Hawk, but I spoke to George and said that when a hawks shows up, the birds don't come back that soon, so they came back soon but not my Jorgito, my mom start crying I was checking around the block, we are devasted, I'm not eating same than my mom, I took my day off yesterday, I had been crying and can't stop thinking about him, and what happen to him, we had a big storm on Sunday, and was also raining yesterday, the other pigeons came but not him, we keep calling him when they show up, but nothing, he is not there, the house is so empty, he used to sleep with my mom, my mom is sick and was her companion, she already said that don't want more animals in the house anymore, we just feel like a member die, please if you see a pigeon that is very tame, let me know send me an email, I still have some hopes, I keep praying for him, he is very domesticated, and picky with food, he was very spoil, he was born as a feral but I pick him up from the floor when he was around 3 days old, and he survived, and became a very good looking bird.

I'm writing this and can't stop crying, I don't know how he can desappear in a second. I have no explanation for that, and I can't think about this anymore, I feel like I'm getting crazy, Please contact me if you find him, he was our baby. 

Ivette


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry your bird is missing, I would be devistated too.
Just a thought - if your bird isn't use to flying or being around other birds, maybe it is the OTHER birds "quick flight" that scared him off? Maybe he's staying away from them? I would try calling and looking for him when the other birds ARE NOT around. Just a thought, I hope you find him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OH Ivette...I'm so sorry.
George is right...the Pigeons don't come back for a while after a Hawk strike.
Don't give up hope. Jorgito is probably safe with the flock. I think it's very likely he will return to you.
Just keep imagining him back home with you and safe. Put any other negitive thoughts about him out of your mind.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Ivette,

You can visualize a beacon of golden light emanating from your heart center to Jorgito's. Think of this as a bridge that can help guide him back home. Meanwhile, try to think calm, safe thoughts (I know this is easier said than done).

Many professional animal communicators also work with lost animals, so that's another option.

Jennifer


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry your baby got lost.
Don't lose hope, he will return.

Reti


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

dont give up hope
I thought I had lost three of my young birds when I let them out to fly
I just had two of my young birds return
One came back 5 hours later
the other one came back 2 days later
Im still waiting for another one to return
Homing pigeons are really good at finding thier way home
Ill keep you bird in my prayers for a safe a fast return home
I know exactly how you feel atm


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

one of my hand reared pigeons came back after three weeks i think he may be finding his wings and exploring and to think of it in a new way more time he has out there the better he will get too know the area mine went flew stright foreward untill there was a dot in the sky i gave up hope off ever seeing him a gain but after 3 weeks i had a shock of a life time when i left the door openand he was in my kicten it was like he was saying (miss me did you?) so do not give up hope its amazing what some pigeons do
i hope he comes back soon



james


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for all those messages, is just hard to think that he won't survive, we don't want to move anything at home, he still has his place there, I keep calling at home today because I know my mom is alone, and depressed, I really miss his kisses and his sound, so many memories, I can't find happiness at home anymore, I keep praying and Thanks again you guys are giving me hopes again.

Ivette


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

OH Ivette,

I am very sad, right along with you... I know how your poor heart must be feeling.... and I'm very sorry!

PLEASE keep positive, It IS VERY POSSIBLE that he will return. He needs you to think THAT for him... There is a saying that, "What you think about, you bring about!" Sounds crazy, But I Believe in this! He will find you. 

I will send all my POSITIVE wishes for his safe return.
Many...many....((((((hugs)))))) to you and your family!

-Jenn-


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I can add no more, but want to say I too am praying for his safe return. I can imagine just how empty you must feel but please don't give up.

Janet


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear your bird is missing, I will add my prayer too, as that is best thing you can do right now.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Thanks, I know God gave me a lot with my Jorgito, and I'm sure will listen to all of us, a big hug for you too Jenn.

Ivette


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Ivette, keep doing what you are doing. Check the feral pigeons as often as you can and calling Jorjito's name and using whatever loving little sounds he is used to hearing. It's true . . . if you think good . . . good happens. I believe he will return.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. I recently lost my Claire who sounds a helluva lot like your Jorjito. I am praying for his safe return.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Thank you for all the support, every day we remember something and the mornings are hard my mom goes back to sleep and get up late, she used to get up and start playing with him, and then were taking naps together, I used to get up earlier and just to bring my baby into my bed, he loved it, was warm and was our time together before work.

I keep praying and keep the hopes, I continue feeding my ferals, they all remind me my Jorgito, is just hard.

I'm sorry Kimberly I know your feelings, I try to continue my life, but so many things are at home, my baby used to make a nest with my earrings or things that he used to find, and bring it to my mom's bed, she keeps all those things in the same place.



Ivette


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh, Ivette-

I am SO, SO sorry for what you and your mother are going through. I would be sick and feeling crazy, just like you. PLEASE stay hopeful. You raised Jorgito healthy and strong and pigeons are _tough_ and EXTREMELY motivated to come home. Keep looking for him and calling for him. I send you a BIG, loooonggg hug.

You all are in my thoughts.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Thank you Elizabethy, I will keep checking and looking for him, I'm at work but honestly sometimes I feel like I can't stop and start crying, I'm better than Saturday, but is really hard, My mom says that God gave us Jorgito for some time and we should thanks for that wonderful time that we spend with him, I'm not that good, I still keep asking why that happen, but I want to keep my hopes, he was our angel.

Ivette


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Have you posted "lost tame pigeon" on craigslist? just in case somebody else finds him? and let SF ACC know too...

Jorgito is out there, we just need to get him home!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Do you know someone at the SF ACC? I know you rescue pigeons from there how I can contact them? I will post it in CL. Thank you for you idea Elizabethy, I'll do it right now, and let me know how to do it at the SF ACC feel free to call me or email me, I think you have my number or I'll call you if is ok with you.

Thanks again

Ivette


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

You are an angel Elizabethy, thank you for spread the word with all your contacts at the SF ACC and Mickacoo, I place the ad on CL, It was hard to see my Jorgito's pictures but I hope someone see my baby.

Ivette


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry Jorgito is missing!! Don't give up hope that he will come back. San Francisco is one of the best places a pigeon could be lost, there are so many pigeons everywhere and people feeding them. He is a smart pigeon and will follow the others, and hopefully you will spot him or he will come to you in the next few days. In addition to posting on Craigslist and Mickacoo, please make some posters and/or fliers, colorful ones, and hang around. Offer a reward (you don't have to put a dollar amount, you can just offer a "reward"). Some people even put that their pet needs medication, as this gets more attention sometimes. Just some ideas I know others have used. I will hope and pray for your dear Jorgito to be safe and to come home soon!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Thanks Maryjane for those ideas, I received a lot of support from all you guys, my days are better, I keep checking outside, and hoping that someone is feeding my baby, or at least is healthy, I just found a pigeon that was bleeding it was an hour ago while I was around my pet store, but I called George he is my angel, and came right away to my house, he has medicines and a big heart. I'm sure he will post about her or him very soon.

Thanks again for all the good wishes.

Ivette


----------



## Pidgelsmom (Feb 22, 2009)

Ivor. We are sending angels to fly him home. I am sad with you. please think positively.
Lianne, Don Pidgel and Dearg
~:> ~:>3 >) >))


----------

